# human interaction?



## shyguy77 (Jan 10, 2008)

n


----------



## getsomeair (Feb 1, 2013)

I believe it is called practice.


----------



## Hannahcat (Mar 25, 2012)

lol ... Greetings


----------



## eacao (Jul 5, 2013)

Try out Omegle. Just to learn what gets people interested in you. I've made it a game, to get the most lines of back and forth conversation before they either leave, or stop replying. Just to get more practice with making small talk with strangers, or even getting them to open up.


----------



## shyguy77 (Jan 10, 2008)

l


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I have very poor social skills. I'm working on it but isn't easy.


----------



## ytower (Mar 11, 2013)

Just tried omegle, it turns out I suck at making small talk, he stopped responding D: sad


----------

